# Is there a Voice Full Duplex USB Modem out there!?



## otakubakaa

Hey everyone, I have been searching left and right for a voice full duplex USB modem, so i can make two-way calls (like a regular cell phone call). However everything I have tried have been half duplex (i can talk to them and they can listen but i cant hear what they are saying)


Can anyone provide me with a USB full voice duplex modem? =/ getting desperate


----------



## otakubakaa

bumppp please help..


----------



## eshopverified

*Full-Duplex USB Voice Modem*

Yes. They are usually called the telephony voice modem.

Check this link below and you will find the full duplex USB modem

http://www.voicecti.com/telephony-product-detail/18/Hi-Phone-Desktop-Pro



otakubakaa said:


> Hey everyone, I have been searching left and right for a voice full duplex USB modem, so i can make two-way calls (like a regular cell phone call). However everything I have tried have been half duplex (i can talk to them and they can listen but i cant hear what they are saying)
> 
> 
> Can anyone provide me with a USB full voice duplex modem? =/ getting desperate


----------

